# Column shift to floor shifter



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm thinking of putting a B&M floor shifter in my 66 Tempest...The car has a TH-350 trans in it with the stock column shift. What all is involved in this change....How much would it effect value of car....Is this something I should consider doing or not?....The car has the stock 50/50 split front seat.....Anyone have any advice or experience in this mod?:cool


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I guess to do it right you would need a used replacement steering column, bucket seats, additional bucket seat brackets, console, shifter, cable and a cable bracket for the transmission.

I think your car would be more valuable like it is, IMHO!


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Its pretty easy to put a center console in too. Why bother with the B&M? I converted my 65 from a column to a console. Looks great. You just need to cut a small hole for the shift linkage. Bolt the Shifter to the top of the floor pan (there are even indentations in the floor pan where it bolts) and the bottom part of the shift linkage bolts under the floor pan (you only need that small hole cut to connect the 2 with a samll shift lever). The stock linkage is plenty sturdy enough for a th350.


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

if you do that conversion let me know if you want to sell the column:cool


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I believe B&M has everything you need to complete the conversion available and with retaining your bench seat. You could just remove the pin holding the shifter arm at the column and leave the column in place with the nub for now. I would think there is a neutral safety switch on the B&M, but you should check into that too.


----------

